#ubuntu-zh 2011-01-13
<bushizi_> 只有4人在啊
#ubuntu-zh 2012-01-09
<Moresterx404shar> Moresterx404sharky
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<leavfin> 没人？
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
<FurmigaHumana404> FurmigaHumana40438423002
<FurmigaHumana404> FurmigaHumana40438423002
<FurmigaHumana404> FurmigaHumana40438423002
#ubuntu-zh 2012-01-10
<dhk63404nosnakes> dhk63404nosnakes123
